

Web Sockets with Clojure and jQuery - abp
http://blog.jayfields.com/2011/02/clojure-web-socket-introduction.html

======
nkassis
Also check out Aleph by Zach Tellman <https://github.com/ztellman/aleph>

It's an easy way to do websockets in clojure.

